# 8800GT/SLI CRYSIS Benchmarked



## LiveOrDie (Nov 22, 2007)

Well theres some bad news one 8800GT on very high no AA crashs when running, the crysis GPU Benchmark , 2 8800GT in SLI did abit better i don't no why if crysis cant use SLI, Still have to post OC 8800GT/SLI scores ok guys.
TEST SYSTEM
EVGA 680i A1
Intel C2D e6850 3.0Ghz Stock
2GB 800MHz Ram
WD Raptor HDD 150GB 10000RPM
2X 8800GT Sparkle Stock
22inch wide screen at 1680x1050
Windows Vista x86 DX10
Nvidia 169.12 Forceware Drivers

Well looks like im taking these back and getting my Ultra back :shadedshu


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 22, 2007)

OC Scores


----------



## a_ump (Nov 23, 2007)

well lookin at those scores it still lookes unplayable at least comfortable play but i guess it would mean at a resolution of maybe 1280x1024 or 1280x960 it would be a good bit better probably in the 20-30+fps range u should run a benchmark with that resolution and if it runs better than 30fps then u should try 2xaa with 4x-8xap, just a benchmark i'd like to c plz


----------



## Chewy (Nov 23, 2007)

damm so the Ultra/and gtx is still the pwnage card for 1050p+.. I game at this res too so now I really do want more memory on my Gfx card.. well are you maxing Crysis? try turning textures down, that eats up alot of memory right? see how you fair if your not eatting up all the 512mb's on the gt(s). If your not using up all the meory on the card it should fair well against the ultra especially when OC'd.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 23, 2007)

Well i think its the drivers out atm that are downing the performance if this card is better than the GTS 640mb, why can my mate play crysis maxed, and i cant?


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 23, 2007)

I think it is definitely drivers LoD...  I mean 2 GT's have got to be faster than 1 GTX...  2 640mb GTS's are faster than a GTX so yours has to be...

Its a shame that you did'nt get the results you were after straight away though....  

I would stick with the 2 GT's for now, I would imagine newer drivers or a crysis patch may help with your cause...

You would think that a game with Nvidia's name stamped all over it would be tuned perfectly for SLI....  

BTW...  how much did you get for your GTX if you don't mind me asking....  my mate has his for sale on ebay and is not sure how much it will go for...


----------



## -=CrAnSwIcK=- (Nov 23, 2007)

even with nvidia's crysis optimized drivers??


----------



## Chewy (Nov 23, 2007)

DrunkenMafia said:


> BTW...  how much did you get for your GTX if you don't mind me asking....  my mate has his for sale on ebay and is not sure how much it will go for...




 The gtx's are still going for a high price... I would like one.. have been looking but on ebay they go for $500us.

 I might get myself a 8800gt tonight online since the new gts release date has been pushe back.. hrmm. wish I had more $$$ lol I would get the 8800gts 112sp's.. hrmmm lol.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 24, 2007)

DrunkenMafia said:


> I think it is definitely drivers LoD...  I mean 2 GT's have got to be faster than 1 GTX...  2 640mb GTS's are faster than a GTX so yours has to be...
> 
> Its a shame that you did'nt get the results you were after straight away though....
> 
> ...


Yer i'm thinking it the driver to but, i don't no and yes im using nvidia's crysis optimized drivers, latest from nvidia site i did some more tests, my mate has a GTS 640mb stock running it in a 17inch screen 1280x1024 on max and hes getting 30-40 fps, then i tested it with the same res on my system, and i get 10-25 fps  i wish i had my Ultra right now


----------



## erocker (Nov 24, 2007)

Dude, don't worry, crysis doesn't work well with any card(s) at the moment.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 24, 2007)

erocker said:


> Dude, don't worry, crysis doesn't work well with any card(s) at the moment.



My mate has a XFX 8800Ultra runs crysis on very high 8xAA 30-40 fps, that way better lol and what am i getting 10 fps with my GT and in crysis it only goes up to 8xAA and that is


----------



## erocker (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, and his card is overpriced.  When are you people going to realize that you should'nt have to shell out $500+ for a video card to play a new game?:shadedshu


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 24, 2007)

i could of payed $200AUS more and got one because my 2 8800GT cost me $700 and the Ultra is only $800-900.


----------



## FatForester (Nov 24, 2007)

erocker said:


> Yeah, and his card is overpriced.  When are you people going to realize that you should'nt have to shell out $500+ for a video card to play a new game?:shadedshu



Exactly! I just bought an evga 8800GT that should be coming in this Wednesday for 300 bucks, and I still think that's a bit border-line for just a video card...

Anyway, it sounds like a driver issue... but we ARE talking about Crysis! ANY computer gets it's ass handed to it when playing that game, so you shouldn't really be surprised it doesn't run well, especially when the game and video card were just released. Anyway, it sounds like you have AA running on a high-res. 512mb on a high resolution with high AA eats a ton of memory that the GT just doesn't have. In SLI, just because you have two 512mb cards it doesn't mean that you have 1gb of video memory. So when you're running a game at settings where the video card will be memory-limited, it doesn't really matter how many cards you have, it'll still be bogged down. 
Of course, this is if you're running Crysis at suicidal settings... if you aren't, then it's either drivers or some other problem. Either way, don't sell your GT's! If you really feel you must part with them, wait for the 9800GTX or w/e it's gonna be called... and then sell your cards! People will pay A LOT of money for them!


----------



## Chewy (Nov 24, 2007)

Crysis played very nicely with no AA on my BFG 8800gts OC edition at its stock timings.. not sure what fps I was getting though and I game @ 1680x1050. If you get an 8800gtx just overclock it to ultra speeds, Im sure most every gtx can do that.

 Well I just ordered a new 8800gts 540mb 112sp edition, practically a trade in since I sold my old gts 3 weeks ago.

 Im sure you know bur what taxes the gt @ high resolution is video ram from what everyones been saying, thats why I went with the 112sp gts. I also got it for only 309+ taxes -30MIR, which was an alright deal.


----------



## mrw1986 (Nov 24, 2007)

I bought my 2 BFG 8800GT for $500....you guys are overpaying...horribly


----------



## FatForester (Nov 24, 2007)

mrw1986 said:


> I bought my 2 BFG 8800GT for $500....you guys are overpaying...horribly



Not really. The 8800GT I just bought comes with Crysis, which by itself is 50 bucks. I was probably going to end up buying Crysis anyways, so I really just ended up paying 250 for the card... which is it's actual MSRP. But yea, you're right. I'm just consoling myself


----------



## hv43082 (Nov 24, 2007)

mrw1986 said:


> I bought my 2 BFG 8800GT for $500....you guys are overpaying...horribly



Just ordered 2 MSI overclocked version for $434 shipped w/ some free games from MSI.  Quick question for everyone, are these 2 cards worth it compared to my XFX 8800GTX?  The SLI benchmark seems crappy and under performed compared to the GTX.  SLI technology is still not very efficient at the moment.  Now I am wondering if should just keep my GTX and cancel the order, blah!


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 24, 2007)

So has anything actually been able to handle this game well?


----------



## Chewy (Nov 24, 2007)

The Ultra takes all it can throw @ 1680x1050 with good frame rates 30-40 :O I guess max AA on this game is 8x. Patches will make it smoother too.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 24, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> My mate has a XFX 8800Ultra runs crysis on very high 8xAA 30-40 fps, that way better lol and what am i getting 10 fps with my GT and in crysis it only goes up to 8xAA and that is



I'll have to request a screenshot of that...

Even at 1280 on very high in Vista, with NO AA, I doubt it's consistent 35+ FPS often, especially with 8xAA.

At 1280 very high Vista, with no AA a single GT should get between 15-25 using 169.04 or similar drivers. Some sites benchmarked with SLI GT and got upwards of 40-45.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 25, 2007)

newconroer said:


> I'll have to request a screenshot of that...
> 
> Even at 1280 on very high in Vista, with NO AA, I doubt it's consistent 35+ FPS often, especially with 8xAA.
> 
> At 1280 very high Vista, with no AA a single GT should get between 15-25 using 169.04 or similar drivers. Some sites benchmarked with SLI GT and got upwards of 40-45.



Crysis AA goes up to 16, my mate has the settings on his Ultra and GTS, but the GT only goes to 8, And crysis dosent support SLI atm, so those sites that benchmarked with SLI are full of crap, and ill see if i can get a screen shot for you.


----------



## largon (Nov 25, 2007)

Screenshot of the GPU timedemo preferably...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 25, 2007)

Just installed XP can't run it on Very high because that DX10 setting, but it runs great under DX9 on high will post some beach marks tomorow.


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 25, 2007)

i get the same FPS on my single 8800GTS in DX9 all setting on high at 1280x1024

i cant wait to get 2 of the new 8800GTS with the G92 core!!
then i'll bench crysis on vista with every setting all the way up.


----------



## erocker (Nov 25, 2007)

Has anyone SLi'd 2 8800GT's and had a good result?  I heard (a while back) that 2 GT's in Sli don't work.  Since then I haven't heard anything from Nvidia or otherwise stating that they do work?


----------



## HeavyH20 (Nov 25, 2007)

No surprise that 8800GT SLI runs out of steam at high resolutions. Adding a second card will not help since they still share the lowest common denominator, the 256 bit memory bus with only 512  MB of RAM.  I ran quite a few tests in DX10 games with higher resolutions with good AA/AF settings (in game) and the GTX card is anywhere from 50 to 100% faster. So, the GT or even GT SLI does not supplant even a single 8800 GTX at high resolutions in DX10. DX9, however, is a completely different story.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 25, 2007)

DX9 Benched on High no AA 1680x1050, think in this case the xp drivers are way better


----------

